# Dojenje > Produženo dojenje >  Kako se vratiti na stari ritam?

## lady.x

Evo 14 meseci doji. Od 10 meseci nikada nije sam trazio, vise sam ja nudila. Tako sam podoje svela prvo samo na uspavljivanje i noc, a kako pocinjem da radim pre mesec dana samo na vecernji podoj i podoje preko noci (mali milion  :Rolling Eyes:  ). E, onda se pre 10 dana bas pred moj polazak na posao desio preokret. Niklo mu je 4 zuba u kratkom razmaku, a onda je dobio i trodnevnu virozu... i znate kako vec ide, poceo je da sisa po ceo dan i noc. Sad trazi kao malo novorodjence - na sat vremena. Cim me vidi da sam sela vuce, place... i nema sanse da mu odvratim paznju na nesto drugo, u stanju je da vice do besvesti. Nocu isto - do skora se sam uvece uspavljivao, sad sisa dok ne upadne u dubok san, pa se i probudi kad se izvucem, pa opet...
Prvo sto me nervira oko ovoga je da su mi bradavice katastrofa, a drugo - imam utisak da cu posle ovolikog dojenja na poslu u ponedeljak dobiti mastitis, navukao je mleka nevidjeno, a i ne znam kako ce on sad uz takvu situaciju podneti moje odvajanje... 
Ima li saveta kako da se vratimo na staro? Dodje li to samo od sebe ili sam ja ta koja mora da utice?

----------


## Beti3

Ti si ta :Smile: 
I znati ćeš kako, mama zna...

----------


## pikula

Ajoj stari ritam što je to? Ja više neznam od kad imam djecu sto se ritmova izmjenilo  :Smile:  Ne znam ciljajte vi na optimalni ritam koji možete, to je moj savjet

----------


## lady.x

> Ti si ta
> I znati ćeš kako, mama zna...


U poslednje vreme slabo verujem u te supermajcinske moci  :Laughing: 
Sta znam, mesecima je bilo potpuno suprotno, ovoliko nije sisao ni kao novorodjence... skroz mi je novo.

----------

